# The difference in Male and female?????



## sme3mis (Feb 5, 2010)

I have just bought my first Betta about a week ago. They were both labeled one male and the other female fanned tailed. Nw I'm not sure how to tell the differnce in the two. i bought a tank that has a seperation. Can someone please tell me how to tell the difference in male and female?? Thanks,
Misty


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

In general, males will have longer fins and display a bit more vivid coloring and females will have shorter fins along with a white egg-spot right behind their ventral(two front)fins on their bottom.

However, if they're Plakat(short-finned)bettas then it gets a little more complicated to tell between the two, but its pretty simple after you learn what to look for exactly.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Could you post pics of them? I'm very visual, so I have to see some thing to know.


----------



## sme3mis (Feb 5, 2010)

*Red Ithink female???*


----------



## sme3mis (Feb 5, 2010)

*Male???*








​


----------



## sme3mis (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sme3mis (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell which is male and which is female??? I know its kinda dark. Also now how do I go about mating these two wonderful creatures??????


----------



## sme3mis (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't see the other two pictures, but the first is 100% male.

Breeding takes a lot of time, effort, money, and careful planning. You need live food, a 10 gallon or larger tank, a LOT of containers(spawns can reach 100-200+ fry)to separate fry when they become aggressive, time to do daily water changes, space to put the fry wen you separate them out, homes for the potential 100-200+ fry......
Spend a few months doing as much research as possible and triple check to make sure you have everything you could possibly need before beginning is the best advice I can offer without going into a LOT of detail....


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I would say the one you think is a female, is actually a male. I can't see the other picture though.


----------



## sme3mis (Feb 5, 2010)

Your kidding me??? The red one is suppose to b a crowntail female??? And the blue one is suppose to be a male??? So I have 2 males???? bummer!!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I couldn't see the other pictures to tell....but that first one is definitely a Crowntail male.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, if you were to breed them, you would possibly have hundreds of babies that you might not be able to care for. This is if one of them were actually a female. BTW how big is your tank? Please tell me it's not one of those really small ones. I just saw that you aid it could be divided, so I immediately thought of the small one my cousin used to have her betta in. 

The easiest way to tell is by how long all the fins are. Sometimes this won't work (if it's a PK it might be harder to tell for people like me XD). Also, if there is a white egg spot. Some males have this spot though, so it's not a definite way of telling.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't see the other pictures either but the red one is definitely a male CT. IMO breeding bettas is an art. You need lots of time and money before you can even think about breeding. When I started out, I thought it would be cool to breed but than I researched it and discovered it was a lot more involved than I thought. My boyfriend told me that when we move into a house together, he wouldn't mind it if I decided to breed. I can't believe he said that because he thinks I'm crazy to own 19 bettas.lol If you have the time and money and you can find homes for the 100+ fry than I would advise you to research it fully. Bettas are extremely hard to breed because the male could kill the female, or the female could kill the male depending on the temperment.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Breeding bettas isn't as easy as some people may think. Some people get lucky on the first spawn and others try and try and have all sorts of problems.


----------

